# The vet recommended IAMS



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The best is what works for your dog. 

Do I feed Iams? No, and I personally think there are much better foods out there. 
Would I feed Iams if I had to (for medical reasons, or couldn't afford more expensive foods)? In a heartbeat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree, feed what works best for your dog. What works best for yours doesnt mean it will be best for mine. I dont care for Iams...but thats me


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Iams isn't one you have to buy from your vet is it? That could encourage the recommendation.

I agree with the other posters, any food that works for your dog is fine. I have never fed Iams, so I can not rate the food from experience. I do know people who feed it and they and their dogs are happy.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

FinnTastic said:


> Our dog was on Bill Jac when we picked him up from the breeder. When we went to the vet for his physical, my husband asked the vet what kind of food they recommended. They said anything that is a name brand b/c those companies have been around for years and have done years of research on the food. This delighted my husband b/c Iams is cheaper than Bill Jac. I was wondering what everyone on here thought. Do you agree with the vets ( more than one vet said this to us)? I just want what's best for the dog.


I do feed Iams and Eukanuba and I do agree with your vet...but many people make other choices for very good reasons. 

Its what is best for your dog and also what you are comfortable feeding your dog that counts.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw an interesting documentary on pet food last week.
It was pointed out that they do not spend a lot of time on nutrition while in school.
Having said that I agree with the whatever works point of view as
we feed our two cats Iams and they do quite well on it.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

My dog eats Iams and he seems to be fine with it also.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Both our dogs and cats eat IAMS and do excellent on it. In fact, it's one of the only foods that Tucker can eat without getting messy poops, yucky ears, and dry, flaky skin. We even tried grain-free/holistic and Tucker did HORRIBLY on that. Both our dogs get the IAMS Proactive Health Large Breed formula and our cats eat the Multicat formula. Feed whatever works for your dog. I think IAMS is a great food, but it may not be what is best for all dogs. It is just what happens to work for us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first golden had Iams for all of his 13 1/2 years. The vet recommended it and he did fabulous on it.
Our current dogs have tried all sorts of different natural and holistic variations and did TERRIBLE on them. We finally settled on Eukanuba Sensitive Skin and both are doing well, with less poop bulk. I know some people think if it isn't holistic you are killing your dog, but many of the recalls are with those foods. We make sure to supplement with plenty of omega 3s and other things. Go with what works best for your dog and what you trust.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've used IAMs in the past and had no problem with it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

IAMS is a great food. It gets panned on sites like dogfoodanalysis.com because of the way the protein sources are named and because of its grain content, but there's very little evidence to suggest that grains are a bad food source for most dogs. Quite the contrary.

I feed Eukanuba (same company), simply because they have a "Premium Performance" blend that's high calorie, high fat, and high protein. On our activity level, they need something that rich and I haven't found an IAMS blend that would work as well.

IAMS (and many foods like it) are made with high-quality ingredients, tested for years in large scale studies of dogs, and the dogs generally thrive on the food. The vet establishment recommends foods like that not because they're stupid or unfamiliar with nutrition but because they're generally taught to believe that well-studied foods are a better idea than foods that are ideologically more pleasing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Some dogs do great on it, some don't. Some do great on Timber Wolf, some don't. Some do great on Pro Plan, some don't. It all depends on your dog. Some do great on any food. Honey does no better on Taste of the Wild than she did on Purina. She has never had ear infections, hot spots, and her coat has always felt like velvet, She has neve smelled or had oily skin. It wouldn't surprise me if she were the same if I was feeding her Ol Roy from Wlamart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

tippykayak said:


> IAMS is a great food. It gets panned on sites like dogfoodanalysis.com because of the way the protein sources are named and because of its grain content, but there's very little evidence to suggest that grains are a bad food source for most dogs. Quite the contrary.
> 
> I feed Eukanuba (same company), simply because they have a "Premium Performance" blend that's high calorie, high fat, and high protein. On our activity level, they need something that rich and I haven't found an IAMS blend that would work as well.
> 
> IAMS (and many foods like it) are made with high-quality ingredients, tested for years in large scale studies of dogs, and the dogs generally thrive on the food. The vet establishment recommends foods like that not because they're stupid or unfamiliar with nutrition but because they're generally taught to believe that well-studied foods are a better idea than foods that are ideologically more pleasing.


One one all breed forum I belong to, the "food snobs" will tell you that Iams, Euk, Purinna, etc are made from scooped up road kill, cattle, chickens that are sick and humans can't eat them, of "left over undesirable parts of the cows, chickens like guts, tumors, feet (you can buy chicken feet in our local Walmart as they are a delecacy in some countires, etc. Also they point out they will not use a food that was "tested on dogs" because that is cruel reatment. I never did understand that. You would think they were injecting them with some drug, putting somethin in teir eye (like shampoos, etc) instead of just feeding it to gogs to see how well they did. Never could see a problem with "testing the food" on dogs. by feeding it to them. I would think that even hman food is "tested on humans" before hitting the market to determine if it is sellable or not,


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Our dog was on Bill Jac when we picked him up from the breeder. When we went to the vet for his physical, my husband asked the vet what kind of food they recommended. They said anything that is a name brand b/c those companies have been around for years and have done years of research on the food. This delighted my husband b/c Iams is cheaper than Bill Jac. I was wondering what everyone on here thought. Do you agree with the vets ( more than one vet said this to us)? I just want what's best for the dog.


My Golden was on Iams (first puppy, then Large Breed) for his first six years until a switch last year. Other than the occassional hot spot, dry skin, and regular ear cleanings required, he did well on it (as did my younger mixed breed). If you have or want to feed it, it's one of the better supermarket foods out there (and, to the best of my knowledge, their dry food was not part of the massive recall a couple years ago). But you can probably find a better quality food in the price range of Iams and Bil Jac. I found one website (http://www.dogfoodproject.com/) to be a great resource in picking out a good food for my dogs: It may seem info overload, but try to at least review the commercial dry foods section (particularly the one on identifying better products). Hope this helps!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> One one all breed forum I belong to, the "food snobs" will tell you that Iams, Euk, Purinna, etc are made from scooped up road kill, cattle, chickens that are sick and humans can't eat them, of "left over undesirable parts of the cows, chickens like guts, tumors, feet (you can buy chicken feet in our local Walmart as they are a delecacy in some countires, etc. Also they point out they will not use a food that was "tested on dogs" because that is cruel reatment. I never did understand that. You would think they were injecting them with some drug, putting somethin in teir eye (like shampoos, etc) instead of just feeding it to gogs to see how well they did. Never could see a problem with "testing the food" on dogs. by feeding it to them. I would think that even hman food is "tested on humans" before hitting the market to determine if it is sellable or not,


For some reason, dog food conversations sometimes get people going emotionally without necessarily engaging their brains. These conversations are often driven by emotion and theory rather than by hard data. It's for that reason that I only step in very gingerly when food conversations come up around here, mostly to defend traditional dog foods as healthy and appropriate choices.

Testing on dogs is not necessarily the equivalent of torturing them. You're so right. 

And you're so, so right that kibble isn't made from diseased, rotting animals. Total myth.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I was actually told that had I been feeding Boots a "good food" instead of Purina, he probably would not have developed bone cancer when he was almost 12 1/2, and that had I been been feeding Hunter a "decent food" rather than Purina, he probably would not have developdAIH and died--despite knowing i was the ProHeart6 injction that caused it as it did in so many other dogs, no matter the food. I would be told my dogs had to havedull lack-luster coats, no muscle tone, etc and smell because of being fed Purina. I would post pictures showing beautiful coats and THOSE ones would not reply , but others would say how bneautiful the coats were, etc. I know Purina is not for every dog, but it worked great for all our dogs brom back in the early 50's. 

One of the funny things was the "road kill" part. Hubby is a cross country truck driver from one side of the country to the other and he says he doesn't see enough road kill to feed one dog for a year much less make enough dog food to feed millions of dogs.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> One one all breed forum I belong to, the "food snobs" will tell you that Iams, Euk, Purinna, etc are made from scooped up road kill, cattle, chickens that are sick and humans can't eat them, of "left over undesirable parts of the cows, chickens like guts, tumors, feet (you can buy chicken feet in our local Walmart as they are a delecacy in some countires, etc. Also they point out they will not use a food that was "tested on dogs" because that is cruel reatment. I never did understand that. You would think they were injecting them with some drug, putting somethin in teir eye (like shampoos, etc) instead of just feeding it to gogs to see how well they did. Never could see a problem with "testing the food" on dogs. by feeding it to them. I would think that even hman food is "tested on humans" before hitting the market to determine if it is sellable or not,



I don't think its the "testing on dogs" so much that people are upset about. It's not just that though, it's not like they're simply feeding the dogs bowls of food and waiting and watching. It's the horrible ways the dogs are treated while in the labs... which I won't go into but you can easily do a google search for yourself and see... which is definitely not something I can stomach easily. But that's a whole other issue and don't want to go and hijack this thread completely.

I agree with others here. Feed your dog what your dog does BEST on. And as far as cost, you can't simply go by the cost of a bag of food. You need to see how many calories/cup are in the food, how many cups your dog needs to eat/day, and then weigh out the costs. A more expensive bag of food may have more calories/cup and then you feed less/day... and its possible you'd spend less money in that case. Just a thought.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> I was actually told that had I been feeding Boots a "good food" instead of Purina, he probably would not have developed bone cancer when he was almost 12 1/2, and that had I been been feeding Hunter a "decent food" rather than Purina, he probably would not have developdAIH and died--despite knowing i was the ProHeart6 injction that caused it as it did in so many other dogs, no matter the food. I would be told my dogs had to havedull lack-luster coats, no muscle tone, etc and smell because of being fed Purina. I would post pictures showing beautiful coats and THOSE ones would not reply , but others would say how bneautiful the coats were, etc. I know Purina is not for every dog, but it worked great for all our dogs brom back in the early 50's.
> 
> One of the funny things was the "road kill" part. Hubby is a cross country truck driver from one side of the country to the other and he says he doesn't see enough road kill to feed one dog for a year much less make enough dog food to feed millions of dogs.


The idea that grains in dog foods cause cancer (which is probably where that nasty comment came from) is sheer idiocy. There is no solid scientific evidence to suggest a link. Osteosarcoma kills plenty of dogs on grain-free diets, and there is no data to suggest that grain-free diets reduce the risk. I will happily change foods if _any_ reputable studies begin to confirm some kind of link, but I'm not holding my breath.

The AIHA comment is equally cruel and stupid. Not only is it ill-informed, but it shows a complete lack of shared humanity for your loss.

Comet eats Eukanuba and is incredibly glossy and muscular. It's because of the nutrients and fats found in ample supply in the food and because of the exercise he gets. Would he also be glossy on raw? Absolutely. He's a glossy, muscular dog, and any good feeding plan would bring that out. The muscle is from exercise, and again, it would show up with any good food.

Jax was weaned onto raw, but his coat is curlier and duller. He also had mild dandruff, which has mostly cleared up with age and while we switched to Eukanuba large breed puppy. Does that mean raw food was the cause of the dandruff? Of course not!

People seem to decide in their heads what food _should_ be, and all the evidence in the world won't change their minds because they weren't interested in evidence in the first place.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> The AIHA comment is equally cruel and stupid. Not only is it ill-informed, but it shows a complete lack of shared humanity for your loss.



Wow, I agree. What an awful thing for someone to have said.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/jennifergoodwin/videos/4/

Some might find this interesting.


Posted by 3Goldens


> Food Snobs


I like that. I gather there is a huge difference from one being Knowledgable and another person who might say i feed my dog ( insert flavour of the month)
so it must be the best...
Thankfully here you can get sound advice from some very well informed people or at least plenty of info to make your own decision with some confidence.

The one issue that surprised me about being a new dog owner is how 
much controversy there is regarding pet food.

After watching the above documentary I can see why.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> One of the funny things was the "road kill" part. Hubby is a cross country truck driver from one side of the country to the other and he says he doesn't see enough road kill to feed one dog for a year much less make enough dog food to feed millions of dogs.


Tell him to come up to my neck of the woods in Dallas. We have enough road kill (squirrels) to feed an army of dogs and unfortunately my younger golden is a great collector of the stuff, to my utter horror. He doesn't need roadkill added to his Eukanuba because of his uncanny ability to hunt it down himself. No doubt the "horrible" Eukanuba formulation hasn't affected his sense of smell, vision (he's blind in one eye too) or mobility because he gets it before I even notice! Of course he likes it well dehydrated and with lots of tire marks over it.....I usually end up taking a fecal sample down to the vet about 3 weeks later, just to make sure that he didn't get any major "surprises" from his treasures....
One time he grabbed some road kill in the dark and wouldn't release. We walked by a colony of feral cats and one of them rushed us and literally grabbed it from his mouth. It scared both of us. Obviously road kill is valuable stuff.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

To be honest, he did well on Bill Jac and does well on Iams. He had a couple of upset stomachs but I don't think they were related to his food (he likes mulch). For instance, today he is not feeling well. He has been laying around all day and didn't eat his food this morning. What it could of been, I have no idea. I didn't think it is a result of his food. his poop, on the other hand, is a different story. He seems to have a ton of it but it goes through cycles. Sometimes it is soft and sometimes hard, mostly soft. I don't know if this is the result of his food or not. 
I guess my biggest problem is I don't know what is the correct fat and carb intake there should be for a 9 month old. is he getting all the vitamins and minerals he should have through Iams or should we be supplementing some?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie was on IAMS and it was not the best for her.for some dogs it works but I think she has a sensitive tummy and needs less fillers. That being said I would never feed her Beneful because of the artifcial colors, but that's just my opinion for her food.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

DallasGold .... great story. I'm glad I don't have that problem.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When I was growing up my Dad alwasy had at least 2 birddogs, usually como of English Setter and Pointer. Not only did we hunt them Daddy let his brothers and nephew use them, so therefore some weeks they huted 7 days a week. And I mean we hunted rough terrai, and long hours. They were fed Purina Dog Chow.

Well, some said our dogs were probably out killing and eating birds and game to make up for th poor food, and probably getting lots of left overs. I could tell those oneshad never hunted. Our dogs found quial, set or pointed and held til we flushed the birds. They retrieved the brds, dead of alive. I have seen them follow dripped birds for LONG ways and finally get them and bring them to us still alive. You can not have a dog that is use to killing and eating birds and game if you are a bird hunter. And as for scraps, heck, with my large family there were seldome any left overs and if there were, they went into a stew or Mom ate them for lunh the next day.

I would post this picture showing the muscle tone of Lucky the pointer. You can't see it in long haired setters like you can in a pointer. The setter is Mack and he was about 13----and still hunting--when this pic was taken. Luckey is pulling burrs ou of his fur. Naturally the ones saying that Purina dogs couln't have muscle one ignored the picture.

But despite knowing how well it worked for ourdogs, I do know it does not work for some dogs. I


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Down in thi area most of the road kill seem to be SKUNKS. PEEEE UUUUUU


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Tell him to come up to my neck of the woods in Dallas. We have enough road kill (squirrels) to feed an army of dogs and unfortunately my younger golden is a great collector of the stuff, to my utter horror. He doesn't need roadkill added to his Eukanuba because of his uncanny ability to hunt it down himself. No doubt the "horrible" Eukanuba formulation hasn't affected his sense of smell, vision (he's blind in one eye too) or mobility because he gets it before I even notice! Of course he likes it well dehydrated and with lots of tire marks over it.....I usually end up taking a fecal sample down to the vet about 3 weeks later, just to make sure that he didn't get any major "surprises" from his treasures....
> One time he grabbed some road kill in the dark and wouldn't release. We walked by a colony of feral cats and one of them rushed us and literally grabbed it from his mouth. It scared both of us. Obviously road kill is valuable stuff.


Cody doesn't need roadkill.....he much prefers his fresh. I let the dogs out at noon today and while walking from porch to back yard,I see a large bird's nest has fallen out of the tree. Cody is right in the middle of it while the goldens are on the perimeter. I told them no, which made the goldens back up and turn into spectators. Cody heard nothing. I pulled him away from it, all the while he is chewing, chewing, chewing. There were 2 little bitty birds left..... no feathers. Luckily DH was home, and put the nest back up where the dogs couldn't get it, but I have little hope that the parents will come back.  Just a few weeks ago, while I was trimming my roses and had my back to him, I heard alot of bird noises and turned around... he had one bird under a paw and the other in his mouth. I told him NO, drop it, at which point he opened his mouth and lifted his foot and the 2 birds flew away!!! No clue as to how he got those.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know if Moxie would know what to do with something IF she even happened to catch it. She likes her kibble in her bowl with a bit of fat or soup on it. (She's spoiled rotten!)


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Tell him to come up to my neck of the woods in Dallas. We have enough road kill (squirrels) to feed an army of dogs and unfortunately my younger golden is a great collector of the stuff, to my utter horror. He doesn't need roadkill added to his Eukanuba because of his uncanny ability to hunt it down himself. No doubt the "horrible" Eukanuba formulation hasn't affected his sense of smell, vision (he's blind in one eye too) or mobility because he gets it before I even notice! Of course he likes it well dehydrated and with lots of tire marks over it.....I usually end up taking a fecal sample down to the vet about 3 weeks later, just to make sure that he didn't get any major "surprises" from his treasures....
> One time he grabbed some road kill in the dark and wouldn't release. We walked by a colony of feral cats and one of them rushed us and literally grabbed it from his mouth. It scared both of us. Obviously road kill is valuable stuff.


LOL. When walking my golden at the local reservoir, I let her run off leash when no one else is around. I don't know how many times I have seen her stumble on a carcass of some kind and sniff it and then wallow on top of it. She won't try to eat it, just roll around on top of it.:doh:

Several good post here. Glad to know there are others that don't feel like you have to pay $60+ for a 30lb bag of food for it to be good.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A lot of Veterinarians recommend Iams because it is a good food that is both affordable for most and widely available. There have also been a number of life long feeding studies that substantiate the products claims. 

Being able to show that kind of proof gives Veterinarians a degree of comfort in recommending a product.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

At such a young age you don't know what food is going to work best for your dog in the long run. It's a good time to learn more about dog nutrition and match some potential formulas to your budget. And let's be clear about feeding studies. They're funded by the companies - not an independent review panel. Studies are set up to make sure that no major problems arise feeding a specific formula. They are not trials to compare feeding various companies' formulas to prove that "brand X" enables the test dogs to "thrive" the most.

The words "natural" and "holistic" have very little meaning in dog food formulations. Read the ingredients and nutritional analysis label for a dog food and read a little about what type of protein sources are best utilized by a dog's digestive system. There are formulas I would feed and not feed at all price levels.

Many sources advocate an emphasis on meat-based proteins in dog kibble. That means most of the available protein in a kibble would come from a combination of chicken and chicken meal or lamb and lamb meal; not from grains. Many puppies thrive on formulas with not less than 25% protein and 16% fat. You'd be hard-pressed to find sources saying that carbohydrates are a primary building block for a puppy's growth and development. 

Other reasonably priced puppy kibbles with fewer filler ingredients and higher meat-based protein sources than IAMS include: Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Healthwise, California Natural Chicken and Rice Puppy, Wellness SuperMix 5 for Puppy, and the list goes on. This doesn't negate the fact that dogs have lived to an old age eating primarily IAMS or any other particular brand.

You'll have to decide if you really want to research and become an informed consumer about different dog foods available; or if following a recommendation and simply going with it is more your style. You'll love and enjoy your puppy either way.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> Other reasonably priced puppy kibbles with fewer filler ingredients and higher meat-based protein sources than IAMS include: Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Healthwise, California Natural Chicken and Rice Puppy, Wellness SuperMix 5 for Puppy, and the list goes on. This doesn't negate the fact that dogs have lived to an old age eating primarily IAMS or any other particular brand.


Esh, around here Wellness runs about 60+ a bag and California Naturals is 55ish. And we're in the Midwest- I hate to think of California/NY/FL for example. I really doubt most people view that as "affordable."


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> Esh, around here Wellness runs about 60+ a bag and California Naturals is 55ish. And we're in the Midwest- I hate to think of California/NY/FL for example. I really doubt most people view that as "affordable."


The prices you quote are not the prices I have here in the Pacific Northwest.

Chicken Soup for Puppy:$39 for 35lb bag (adult is less $)

Healthwise: $36.50 for 35 lb. bag (all life stages)

California Natural Chicken and Rice Puppy: $41.99 for 30 lb. bag (adult less)

Wellness Puppy: $50 for 30 lb. bag

So, yes, the Chicken Soup brand and Healthwise brand are the least expensive of the 4. But the California Natural and Wellness puppy formulas are significantly less where I live than what you quoted for where you live.

With the poster's brand in question, IAMS Puppy, $50 for 40 lbs. bag, I don't see my suggestions as totally off the wall - especially the first three. If the poster were specifically asking for food less expensive than IAMS, I would have made other suggestions. Actually, I guess my first 2 suggestions are less expensive than IAMS.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> A lot of Veterinarians recommend Iams because it is a good food that is both affordable for most and widely available. There have also been a number of life long feeding studies that substantiate the products claims.
> 
> Being able to show that kind of proof gives Veterinarians a degree of comfort in recommending a product.


Why don't you know vets reccomend the brand of foods whose makers "paid for their vet schooling" or so I have been informed a number of times. LOL I told my vet that and he said he sure wishes he had known that BEFORE he paid for his own schooling.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> With the poster's brand in question, IAMS Puppy, $50 for 40 lbs. bag, I don't see my suggestions as totally off the wall - especially the first three. If the poster were specifically asking for food less expensive than IAMS, I would have made other suggestions. Actually, I guess my first 2 suggestions are less expensive than IAMS.


I don't think you're off the wall, by the way, but where is IAMS $50/40 lbs? I've never seen it for anywhere near that much here in CT. Granted, I don't check IAMS prices with any regularity, but the Eukanuba isn't anywhere near that much and it tends to be one price point higher than Iams.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We just paid $36.99 for a 50-pound bag of IAMS large breed at Sam's Club. That will last us a little over a month with both dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> We just paid $36.99 for a 50-pound bag of IAMS large breed at Sam's Club.


Oh my, when we stopped using Iams Sams had 44 lb bags and I swore I would stop if they went up in weight because I could barely lift the bag out of the huge cart and into the back of the car. Getting it from the car to the house was a real trip too. 50 pounds??? Sheesh! 
I now shop at Costco and they carry Iams as well, but I don't have any idea of what they charge. I buy my 28 pound Eukanuba Sensitive Skin at a place that gives you $7 off after you buy 7 bags. 
I like the smaller bags because it is fresher for the dogs, especially if you have just a couple of dogs. If you had one 50 pound bag and one golden the food would be rank by the time you got to the bottom of the bag. Plus, I worry about the big warehouses handling of the food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I don't think you're off the wall, by the way, but where is IAMS $50/40 lbs? I've never seen it for anywhere near that much here in CT. Granted, I don't check IAMS prices with any regularity, but the Eukanuba isn't anywhere near that much and it tends to be one price point higher than Iams.


IAMS was the one brand of the four I mentioned that is not sold at the local pet store I shop at. So, I looked it up online at Pet Food Direct. Their price for a 40lb. bag of IAMS Puppy is $50.29 without shipping. After reading your post, I called our local Petco and was quoted $40 for a 40lb. bag of IAMS Puppy - which puts it pretty much in the same realm as Chicken Soup Puppy and Healthwise (made by Natura). I appreciate the heads up on the typical pricing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just like to mention the the most expensive brand MyBentley suggested, Wellness Super5 Mix puppy, contains 450kcal/cup.

Iams large breed puppy contains 403kcal/cup. 

So you see you spend more for the bag of food, but as it contains more calories per cup, you feed slightly less of it each day.. meaning the bag lasts you longer. So it all evens out most times with cost. Just pointing that out..


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> So you see you spend more for the bag of food, but as it contains more calories per cup, you feed slightly less of it each day.. meaning the bag lasts you longer. So it all evens out most times with cost. Just pointing that out..


That's a really good point. Price can be a really hard thing to nail down because of complexities like that.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i fed proplan adult beef n rice shreded blend


----------

